# cheap antibiotics with no prescription



## linno (Jan 2, 2016)

If you need antibiotics for an infection and cant get a doctor's prescription, consider going to a pet store and checking out fish mox. It is identical to amoxicillin prescribed by a doctor, you can verify the pills with google that they are identical to what the pharmacy will give you. $20 got me 30 pills. Also available as penicillin and other types of antibiotics. Do some research which one you need but i promise its the same pills doctors prescribe. I will try to upload a photo but im not tech savvy


----------



## landpirate (Jan 2, 2016)

you're not the first person who i've heard this from actually. Have you tried them? Do they actually work on humans? I recently had a tooth abscess and couldn't get a doctor or dentist because I didn't have a local address. Amoxicillin is what I needed, the pain i was in I would have been willing to try this to fix the problem.


----------



## Deleted member 125 (Jan 2, 2016)

incoming tons of oogles buying fish mox to clear up the clap.


----------



## EtherealLifeForms (Jan 2, 2016)

There are also several alternative antibiotics that you can purchase at apothecaries or harvest if you have friends who grow herbs.. For mild to severe tooth aches, Oregano Oil works wonders if applied directly to the site of infection/painful area. Turmeric also works wonders and is revered as an all purpose natural medicine in India for its anti inflammatory properties and it is also a natural fungicide/anti bacterial when ingested or applied topically. I also highly recommend Ginger for stomach/intestinal problems.. Antibiotics tend to be over used in my opinion & while theyre necessary at times of severe infection, there are several nagural alternatives...I hope this is semi helpful!

Blessings 
Jazzy


----------



## EtherealLifeForms (Jan 2, 2016)

Also, I have found Neroli essential oil to be highly effective in treating any kind of skin infection....abcesses, boils, acne...It honestly works wonders immediately and relieves discomfort.


----------



## Kim Chee (Jan 2, 2016)

landpirate said:


> you're not the first person who i've heard this from actually. Have you tried them? Do they actually work on humans? I recently had a tooth abscess and couldn't get a doctor or dentist because I didn't have a local address. Amoxicillin is what I needed, the pain i was in I would have been willing to try this to fix the problem.



Yes, they work and are USP grade. If you misdiagnose your illness you can be in big trouble quick because not all antibiotics are the same. 

I looked up the dose for a pig in my weight to come up with the right dosage


----------



## Juerito (Jan 3, 2016)

EtherealLifeForms said:


> There are also several alternative antibiotics that you can purchase at apothecaries or harvest if you have friends who grow herbs.. For mild to severe tooth aches, Oregano Oil works wonders if applied directly to the site of infection/painful area.



http://www.thehealthyhomeeconomist.com/how-to-use-best-natural-antibiotics/


----------



## kecleon (Jan 3, 2016)

I seriously think you should only use antibiotics if you're gonna suffer some serious shit or die otherwise. They fuck your insides up, destroy your natural immunity to shit and can have serious long term effects.

But yeah fish mox is amoxicillin with no need for a prescription and its cheap. I once got sepsis (blood infection) from a kidney infection from kidney stones, its pretty much the point where you actaully need antibiotics or youll die. I had shit I don't even know by IV inckuding the best pain meds i ever took  but after they let me out a week later I was told to take amoxicillin for a month which i did and then felt like shit for two years after...


----------



## EtherealLifeForms (Jan 3, 2016)

great link~ I also love echinacea & garlic (on that site as well). I tie echinacea springs w hemp to my shower when I am congested or fighting the flu then I turn the water on as hot as I can stand it. The steam releases the medicinal properties of the echinacea while also making a person smell nice & clean. Its also great for aromatherapy uses..I feel rejuvinated almost immediately. 
Blessings 
Jazzy


----------



## creature (Jan 3, 2016)

Jazzy, thanks for the alternatives..
i agree.. natural anti-biologicals should be used at first pass..
i didn't know about the fish mox / amoxicillin, but i know that you can go into plenty of farm stores & get some pretty strong medications, too, including sulfa topicals and dressings.. stuff that is nearly surgical grade..

prepared biologics are almost always a more harsh analogue or concentrate of natural substances..
their potency generally reduces effective working time, but at the expense of the chemical doing the work, rather than augment the strengths of the body.

hell.. moldy bread as a biologic application has been known for thousands of years..

that being said, traveling in a nation where health care is broadly prohibited, and where it is almost impossible to remain in a simple, unslaved environment that will allow for the continued compilation & preparation of healthy medicines & foods, people like us generally have to wait until shit hits a critical stage, so that we can cut & run when rough shit happens with our bodies.

now.. i am willing to deflect *some* blame to circumstance, but we all know that being healthy starts with taking care of yourself as well as is reasonably possible.. natural biologics are def most effective when folks try & travel with an eye to better food & hygiene.. hell, they will actually *increase* your strength..
i'm no medicine man, by a long shot, but i am moderately competent, though most skill that i *do* have is with synthetics & analogues..
clearly, though, food based vitamins, alliums (onions, garlics,leeks, chives, etc.), fresh herbs (sage & thyme, at the wayside) and essential oils (thymol was used by the fucking egyptians & that shit kills *everything*) & strong alcohol antiseptics are generally sufficient to allow a body to heal itself from infection.

but.. when you travel light & hard & there's a sudden emergency, especially a serious infection or abscess?
fish mox is a *great* piece of knowledge..

thanks, linno!!


----------



## Juerito (Jan 4, 2016)

Just remember to renew your gut culture after a round of antibiotics  my personal favorite method is kombucha tea, expensive but dank AF.


----------



## linno (Jan 13, 2016)

Yes i have tried them and they work. Im very much a fan of natural remedies, im one of the last to agree to antibiotics...but since they can often be lifesaving or just very much needed, i wanted to make this info available to the people who know they want and need an antibiotic. In other countries these medicines are available over the counter because THAT IS FUCKING PRACTICAL but welcome to america where you have to buy them at a pet store and toy with your head over taking them. Theyre fine, get a pill index or google the pills of you need extra assurance, or just take my word for it because i did it and im on the internet telling you it works


----------



## moofasaorcasperorwhatever (Jan 14, 2016)

i used to work on a organic dairy farm and the guy used to give his cows raw garlic for infections such as mastitis that and beer (it works wonders for cows for some reason) but raw garlic is a great antibiotic the grave diggers during the plague used to crush it in there wine or eat it to ward it off garlic. it also contains anti fungal and anti viral properties as well anyway if you want a cheap antibiotic.... (also a fifth of jack daniels is great for a sinus infection)


----------



## creature (Jan 15, 2016)

Garlic is Fucking Good..

& Sulfur Water..


----------



## linno (Jan 20, 2016)

I did garlic for a week eating tons of raw garlic and kept getting more sick... Resorted to fish mox because i just wanted to feel better and garlic plus lemons wasnt working and i usually like to go the natural route
But usually garlic is the shit, i think it can be used topically too...


----------



## WanderLost Radical (Jan 24, 2016)

I wouldn't mind getting fish mox if prescribed amoxicillin, but I wouldn't take it randomly at signs of infection. Because there's so many types of infections, there's just as many antibiotics. I don't really like taking in chemicals just in hope they'll work....


----------



## wavyhill (Apr 14, 2016)

Thanks for the info on the fish mox. Wow, I had no idea!


----------



## Odin (Apr 14, 2016)

I did a sear n This could be useful.

http://www.hopkinsmedicine.org/amp/guidelines/antibiotic_guidelines.pdf


----------



## daydreamer (May 14, 2016)

I heard about this a couple years ago, and I bought 500mg of amoxicillin to keep on hand. A few months ago I had the worst toothache of my life, almost went to the ER. I was kinda nervous about actually using the fishmox but I HATE doctors so I took 500mg twice a day for a week, thinking that should take care of it. On the 5th or 6th day the pain went away. I stopped after 7 days. 

Now, I'm not normally a medicine taker, so I really was just guessing at the dosage based on the few other times I've taken abx. The fact that the pain had only been gone a day or two should have got my attention, but I was dealing with a bunch of other crap at the time and my original decision was to take for 7 days so I stopped on the 7th day without really thinking about it (yes, stupid, like I said I was going though some stuff). 

So anyway, within 24-48 hours the pain was back with a vengeance. Those were some pissed-off bacteria by then, lol. I then started over but this time I took 500mg every 8 hours (instead of 12), for ten days (instead of 7). THAT took care of it. I may have taken more than I needed, but I just wanted the infection GONE and I wasn't playing around anymore. 

TLDR: 

Yes, they definitely work and are safe, but do your research on dosing, and pay attention to your symptoms. Basically, you should still be taking them AT LEAST 5 days after all symptoms are gone. 


More info:
I had to go back through my old email to find it but here's where I bought it 

fishmoxfishflex.com 

And they have a bunch of different antibiotics, so no matter if you have a dental issue, or strep throat, or an std, or whatever, just google what kind of abx is used to treat it, and that website probably has it! It's a small company with very personalized customer service. IIRC they actually answered the phone directly when I called them with a question.


----------

